# What joint is this?



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

http://www.houzz.com/photos/30695958/Wynn-Modern-Rustic-Lodge-Chunky-Reclaimed-Wood-Rectangle-Coffee-Table-rustic-coffee-tables

Connecting the top to the sides?


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

Who knows by the pics, it is a commercial product, why do want to know? Or just cant figure it out, get a good book on joinery
http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Illustrated-Guide-Joinery/dp/1561584010/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1465009072&sr=1-2&keywords=joinery


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

There's no name for that joint it's from the shabby chic woodworkers book.They make up their own stuff to fool people into thinking they are getting something great.
At least it's not a pallet sitting on cinder blocks painted black.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Part of it has butt joints and part are alternating fingers such as a finger or box joints.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

It looks photoshopped. It would be possible to
make something with that joinery look, but I doubt
it's worth the trouble.


----------



## jar944 (Jun 19, 2014)

The face boards are mitered at the joint and applied.. it's basically a veneer of pallet like wood over some internal framework of likely 2×4s screwed together with drywall screws.


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks guys-won't be pursuing this one!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Wouldn't be hard to do. If I were trying to copy the same look, this is what I would do.
Glue up boards, make a 4 sided box with mitered corners and a 45 miter around the top. 
Cut the inside leg of the boxes down whatever thickness your top is going to be. 
Make 2 stretchers with a 45 degree miter on them and attach them to the legs. I would probably use loose tenons.
Glue up your top, and miter all 4 sides, and attach it to the base.
3 or 4 pallets and your done.









(I don't see any alternating fingers/box joints anywhere.)


----------



## GerryB (May 1, 2011)

One way to be sure would tbe to X-ray it.
My guess would be pocket holes with veneer overlay


----------



## leftcoaster (Jan 1, 2016)

JBay thanks - very helpful!


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

If those are solid pieces of timber used for the sides and top, perhaps it is done like this …










Note that I have left some lines in place on the horizontal piece to show the original shape of the timber before cutting the joint. Have a look at the remaining shaded faces to see what the joint looks like. On the vertical, you need to look through the piece at the dashed lines to see how that would be cut. No, they are not very clear so if I rotated just the vertical piece, it would look like this …










A bit of careful marking required, but not a difficult joint to make.


----------

